# Release date for "The Insider" (2000 film starring Russell Crowe)



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

One of my favorite films...anybody have any info on the bluray release date?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I see it on DVD (and VHS), but not Blu Ray. Hmmm...I'll see what I can find. It IS a great movie!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> I see it on DVD (and VHS), but not Blu Ray. Hmmm...I'll see what I can find. It IS a great movie!!


I did see that it has NOT been released on Blu Ray yet, but I could not find _any_ info on a Blu Ray release date.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I did see that it has NOT been released on Blu Ray yet, but I could not find any info on a Blu Ray release date.


Thanks for the info. It's nice to hear someone else appreciates this flick like I do. I think it's one of the most relevant movies to be released in the last 12 years.


----------

